
GraphQL API Name Conventions - talabes
https://tomasalabes.me/blog/graphql/2019/02/10/graphql-conventions.html
======
levlaz
please stop the blogspam.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=talabes](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=talabes)

